# New Photos of Vinnie



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

such awesome pictures! I wish I could get pix like that! adorable!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG I love the pics!!! If he is on the thinner side and you are having a hard time getting him to hold weight, try satin balls they tend to be very good at putting weight on them, here is a link on how to make them...

http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs2.html


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_FABULOUS PICTURES!! Whew, that was fun! I love your last one...I'll bet he runs really fast. Dianne's Grace runs like that and the others can't keep up with her.
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is a little pistol.
Beautiful pup.
I wouldn't worry about his weight.
Gunther is just now filling up a bit.
My vet said that spoos,especially males have a tendency to be scrawny when young and it's perfectly normal...actually better for them.
Love your pictures.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What awsome pictures  Your baby is sooo adorable. LoL, looks like he thinks he's a sighthound hahaha.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Vinnie is just adorable. Glad to hear that all are getting along well. Looks like they are having a lot of fun together.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He is doing great. I am not worried about the weight at all - I like my dogs a little on the thinner side (obviously! :biggrin I have gone through the adolescent male several times - this boy is a GOOD eater though. If it holds still, he'll eat it. We feed raw and he's eating 1/2 a pound a day - oink oink!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He is adorable! I love the "Wild Eye" look Poodles get when they are running amuck :lol:


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he is stunning such a nice looking poodle


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## JerrysMom (May 21, 2009)

Love the pics. Is he a Blue Poodle? My Jerry is Blue but he is only 11 months. He also has the wild eyes when he runs. So cute!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks! Actually, he is going to be silver. It's hard to tell in the photos, but his face has a silver cast to it and you can see around his nose and eyes where the silver hair is starting to show. I shaved his f/f/t a couple nights ago and it's showing up now even more.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

JerrysMom said:


> Love the pics. Is he a Blue Poodle? My Jerry is Blue but he is only 11 months. He also has the wild eyes when he runs. So cute!


EVA!!! You made it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerrysMom (May 21, 2009)

Did you see the picture of Jerry? He is asleep next to me right now.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

JerrysMom said:


> Did you see the picture of Jerry? He is asleep next to me right now.


Yes! I mentioned on here that you may be joining and that I would post pics of him when I got them, my puter crashed and I lost everything! But now you can post them! eace:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> EVA!!! You made it!!!!!!!!!!!!


_Oh, is Eva your friend? I gather she is new here so welcome Eva!

So sorry to hear you puter crashed p4p. They are a necessary annoyance at times. I hope you had something backed up. I did that when I first had a puter and wasn't savvy about backing up my info. I lost a year's worth of photos....cry :crying: It was horrible. I back everything up to disks now. _


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh, is Eva your friend? I gather she is new here so welcome Eva!
> 
> So sorry to hear you puter crashed p4p. They are a necessary annoyance at times. I hope you had something backed up. I did that when I first had a puter and wasn't savvy about backing up my info. I lost a year's worth of photos....cry :crying: It was horrible. I back everything up to disks now. _


Yes she is, I made mention about her earlier, she adopted my male toy Henny now Jerry. He was my first and only male shoe prospect, well I did notknow about the whole testicle thing die to him being my first boy, well he only had one decent, so yep he had to be neutered so as no to run the risk of getting cancer. After weeding out the people I did not think were right for him, Eva found us and it was a match made in heaven! He is so spoiled with her I feel I neglected him LOL!!!!! I truely spoiled him too! He is happy and VERY loved and I am so glad that she has him. SS I di not have anything backed up and I lost all my pics from 2007-2008! :crying: Which SUCKS, I feel that 2 yrs of my memories were deleted! NOW they are all put on a thumb drive lol!


----------



## JerrysMom (May 21, 2009)

Jerry and I are so happy. It was a perfect situation. I adopted Jerry when he was 6 months old and house trained. He is my baby. I hate the thought of traveling without him. My mom takes care of him if I have to be away. She calls him her granddog.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How wonderful for you! You know, my sister, Becky, has had a beagle for years and whenever they go anywhere, the dog goes to grandma's and grandpa's like a second family for her. I always thought they were very lucky to have my brother-in-laws parents available at any time to dogsit for them.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> SS I di not have anything backed up and I lost all my pics from 2007-2008! :crying: Which SUCKS, I feel that 2 yrs of my memories were deleted! NOW they are all put on a thumb drive lol!


_That is really painful and that is exactly how I felt when I lost mine. I'm glad to hear that you are baking everything up now. I go through mine now and then and print the ones that I think I would like to add the family's physical album. I still like to be able to take out a book, sit down with it, and walk down memory lane. :smile:
_


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i tryed to get some pics of todd today running around like vinnie it didnt work i think i need to get a good camara


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That's what I love about digital - I can just delete the ones that don't turn out!!

It is really hard to get the right exposure with a dark dog.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And how!!! Billy is a wicked challenge to photograph. More so outside than inside. I still haven't been able to afford the flash for my new camera so I don't even have the option to us a fill flash to help with the exposure and stop action shots. 
_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Outside, I don't use a flash at all. I just make sure the sun is behind me and then will do a little post processing on the photos if needed. This is where Capture NX2 (a program for Nikon files) comes in handy!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

:crying: ok, are any of you willing to take on an apprentice LOL!!!!!! I love all your pics and can only dream of taking such good ones myself lol! I know to far away, but a girl can dream can't she LMAO! Can you give me some ideas on a good camera that would not cost an arm and a leg, or what I should be looking for in a camera, digital of course. I have a Nikon coolpix L1 6.2 megapixels 5x zoom and I HATE it! It is soooooo slow between pics that I miss alot of cute shots, and it is not like you can tell a dog or a 2 yr old, ok do that again so mommy can take a pic of it LOL!!!!


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Great action shots. Looks like a little spitfire!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Can you give me some ideas on a good camera that would not cost an arm and a leg, or what I should be looking for in a camera, digital of course.



You could try to find a Nikon D40 - I don't think they are making them any more, but they are a good starter camera. The next model up is the Nikon D60 and it is a very nice little camera. 

And then practice, practice, practice!!! (that's the fun part!)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

HappyPoodle said:


> Great action shots. Looks like a little spitfire!


Thanks - he's a ball of fire for sure!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> You could try to find a Nikon D40 - I don't think they are making them any more, but they are a good starter camera. The next model up is the Nikon D60 and it is a very nice little camera.
> 
> And then practice, practice, practice!!! (that's the fun part!)


I will be putting these on my wish list! Thanks


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> :crying: ok, are any of you willing to take on an apprentice LOL!!!!!!


_I'll be more than happy to take you on as an apprentice. Are you feeling like a move to a new place? LOL_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I'll be more than happy to take you on as an apprentice. Are you feeling like a move to a new place? LOL_


LOL! I already told you my husband would LOVE it in VT I would as well, and pop 800 town! OMG that sounds wonderful! But alas, my husband in currently in the military trying to get out though, but we are stuck here for now. :crying:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I fully understand MILITARY! My daughter did three years as a Marine and my son is in his 16th year in the army. You do what they tell you, go where they tell, and do it when they tell you. 

Please thank your husband for me for his service to our country. There is no greater calling than that. I feel it every time my son is deployed.
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I fully understand MILITARY! My daughter did three years as a Marine and my son is in his 16th year in the army. You do what they tell you, go where they tell, and do it when they tell you.
> 
> Please thank your husband for me for his service to our country. There is no greater calling than that. I feel it every time my son is deployed.
> _


Thank you I will tell him. Please tell yo


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I fully understand MILITARY! My daughter did three years as a Marine and my son is in his 16th year in the army. You do what they tell you, go where they tell, and do it when they tell you.
> 
> Please thank your husband for me for his service to our country. There is no greater calling than that. I feel it every time my son is deployed.
> _


Thank you I will tell him. Please tell yours the same from our family as well.


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

I'm with the others on this moving thing.. I absolutely love small town living and miss it horribly...and as for those in the service, God Bless them and keep them safe.:usa:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awww, animllvr, that is so kind of you. I know my son always appreciates hearing that there are those in our great country who appreciate what he does. 

I didn't know you lived in a small town at one time. Where do you live now? 
I've mentioned it before but our town's population is 800. Very comfortable.
_


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL, looks like that dandelion is going to pay!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - he is always going after the dandelions - i walk him through the park and he is covered in dandelion fuzz!


----------



## JerrysMom (May 21, 2009)

That is so funny. He looks like he can not wait to get to the next dandelion.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Watching this little man and the rest of the pups grow up on this forum will be so exciting!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable. ☺


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He is sooooo smart!! He will be doing agility with me (in a couple years, of course) but for now we are working on foundation stuff - he already does an automatic down on the table! Good poodle!!


----------

